# New to the forum



## dadster (Jun 19, 2015)

New to the forum but not new to RVing. Recently purchased a 30 ft class C motor home and drove 1700 miles towing a 3/4 ton P/U on tow dolly. No problems just didn't like the dolly. Got a good deal on a Blue OX 6500lb tow bar and a Brake buddy. Now looking for the right vehicle, can't find a good guide or source on the net. Any recommendations?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 19, 2015)

WOW you towed a 3/4 ton with a C class?   What are your needs for a toad?  I toe a Saturn Vue and it's great.  Also favorite is 4 door 4X4 chevy Tracker but they are not made after 04.  Saturs are no longer made and they were great toads but not all them can be towed 4 down.  Most chevys can be towed 4 down but be sure before you buy.  I know some camr from factory saying tes 4 down then later no.  Same with some ford models.  Just all depends on what you need.  I would advise lighter than the 3/4 ton but dont really know what your C class is rated for.  Some were as low as 3k and others 5k


----------



## dadster (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. We were in a pinch and had to deliver the truck, won't be doing that again. Looking for something small that gets good mileage. looking at a MINI  Cooper read a manual and only the standard can be toad 4 down.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 20, 2015)

Most Honda CRVs can be towed 4 down. Just check and do the research on any you decide on before buying.


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 22, 2015)

C Nash;n127336 said:
			
		

> Most Honda CRVs can be towed 4 down. Just check and do the research on any you decide on before buying.




Friends of ours tows a 2013 CRV 4-down.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 23, 2015)

Motorhome Magazine publishes an annual "toad" guide.  _www.[B]motorhome[/B].com/download-*dinghy*-*guides*/_


----------

